# Graves rage help



## djack99587 (Oct 3, 2014)

I need help desperately! My wife was diagnosed with graves about a year ago. For the longest time every so often, my wife would become extremely irrational and very angry and i never understood what was going on. Long story short , Recently it has gotten much worse.

I love my wife with all my heart and every day i try to be so sweet and so loving to her and out of no where without warning , the slightest thing will set her off and she becomes verbally abusive and angry to the point where she will go 3 days at a time being so mad at me that she will just not speak to me or when she does its just mean, she actually hates my guts when she gets like this .

Then it just goes away and she is back to normal and being loving to me until it happens again. I feel like i live in the twilight zone sometimes....

I try to talk to her about whats going on and i try to tell her that i can see how the hormonal imbalance is affecting her and what its doing to our marriage. i always try to tell her its not her fault and i just ask that she tries to see what she is doing and she just doesn't want to hear ANYTHING.

Does anyone have any idea how i can try and reach my wife and get her to see how much this disease is affecting her personality and how angry she is all the time for no reason. I cannot imagine my life without her, she is my everything, but it scares me to death thinking about a decision she may make while in this state of mind, because obviously she is not thinking clearly Does anyone have any advice on how to get a graves patient to see whats happening without them feeling like you are attacking them? i cannot take much more emotionally, i am making myself physically sick.

I am 38 and my wife is 33 we are both physically fit and active people but this is starting to take a heavy toll on me, i will stick by her through anything , i just need her to aknowledge that this is really happening , even a tiny bit.. thank you


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Grave's psychotic
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1324966/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Graves', neuropsychiatric
http://gravesdiseasetimbennie.com/ghdsection3of4part2.pdf
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1324966/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Thyroid Storm
http://www.clivir.com/lessons/show/thyroid-storm-symptoms-causes-and-treatment.html
http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/850924-clinical#a0217
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Welcome to the board! I am so sorry and since I have experienced all of this, I can only say, "Talk her into having that thyroid out!"

Mucho info above.

Is your wife on anti-thyroid meds? Has she had RAIU (radioactive uptake scan) of her thyroid to be sure there is no cancer evident?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

djack,

Ditto what Andros said.

Has your wife been diagnosed and is she taking anti thyroid medications? I was one crazy hyper B!tch prior to my diagnosis. How often does your wife's thyroid levels get checked? My anti thyroid medications needed to be adjusted monthly for 4+ years. Getting it taken out is the best option, RAI only prolongs the misery in my opinion.

The Thyroid Solution by Ridha Arem - read it and make notes on chapters she should read. My husband read it at my suggestion - it was me and it helped him see that it was the disease and not "me"

http://www.amazon.com/The-Thyroid-Solution-Ridha-Arem/dp/1605299847


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Your post breaks my heart. My poor husband went through hell before I was diagnosed and until I had the remaining portion of my thyroid out. I thought I was bipolar. The rages would hit and a switch was turned; I was out of control. It was exhausting. I cannot imagine what my husband thought. I also was very paranoid. Please encourage her to see about having her thyroid removed but definitely wait until she is more like herself before you suggest. Or, have her post here. This board was my savior. Has her doctor mentioned having it removed? My thoughts are with you.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I just read your post to my husband. He asked how willing is your wife to seek change. He also said the you may be the target for most of the rage because it is easier to channel it your way.

Is she able to function in her daily life? I was not. I nearly lost my job and my marriage because I could not keep my emotions in check.

Graves really stinks, it messes with your body & mind.


----------

